# How to learn half pipe?



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure most of the pro pipe guys/gals ride trad camber boards, so a Ripsaw should be fine.

I can't give you any real advice as I don't ride pipe. Blackcomb has a super pipe and it's scary as F to ride it. I've been in it but I've never even came close to clearing the coping. 

What I can say is take it easy and approach the walls at a 45 degree angle. If you go straight up or at a super steep angle, you're going to eat shit on the way down. I see patrol almost on a daily basis, stretcher somebody out of the super pipe because they go to big and f themselves up. 

I'd personally practice on hips more than straight kickers. Also natural side hits would be good practice.

If your resort had a quarter pipe, that's good practice as well.

Gl and take it easy.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Also wearing body armor wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Motogp990 said:


> I see patrol almost on a daily basis, stretcher somebody out of the super pipe because they go to big and f themselves up.


Screw that. I walked out of the large pipe at Loon on my own. No memory of it or the next five hours and I was out of work for almost three weeks, but I walked out on my own!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Motogp990 said:


> I'm pretty sure most of the pro pipe guys/gals ride trad camber boards, so a Ripsaw should be fine.


I don't understand how a board with rocker between the feet is similar to a fully cambered board.
Am I misunderstanding your comment?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I could go on about practicing on banks or halfpipe looking features, but really you just need to get in there and practice. Ideal would be a smaller halfpipe so you can build confidence, but if you only have a superpipe you'll just have to take it slow. I would say first get the feel of carving up both walls, then get higher and higher, then ollie off the walls. Eventually you'll be getting faster and getting closer to the lip until you start airing out.

Practice all summer skating on a halfpipe, that will also help lots.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Twin said:


> Also my primary board is Never Summer Ripsaw, will that work for the half-pipe?


Ripsaw is a very good pipe board. True twin, decent edge hold/carver, stiff enough to not get bucked around etc

For learning pipe, 2 aspects are essential:
1. edge control and carving and
2. body control/balance and air awareness

Most people focus on 2. because the body orientation in the pipe looks so different from 'regular' riding but 1. is at least as important for good pipe riding.
2. becomes more relevant when you really start going up the walls close to/above the coping. But to do that you want to carve up the wall (and manage speed by adjusting the shape of the turn) not skid or speed check in the pipe.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

For now I'd concentrate on edge control/carving and getting a feel for the speed approaching the wall. Don't even try to go over the lip just yet. Once you are comfortable riding both walls, work on the ollie turns. Lip over will be easier and safer when you are comfortable doing the moves under the lips. A lesson at that stage would help tremendously. But not so much when you are just starting out. 

I'd also recommend wrist guards in addition to the usual body armor/helmet.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> I don't understand how a board with rocker between the feet is similar to a fully cambered board.
> Am I misunderstanding your comment?


Nah, Probably not misunderstanding my comment, it's prob more I don't know what I'm talking about. I just assumed since a ripsaw profile is supposed to have good edge hold similar to a camber board, the ripsaw would be an adequate board to ride pipe.


----------



## Twin (Dec 10, 2016)

All great advice, thanks so much!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

1) get a freestyle lesson
2) practice what they teach you


----------

